# One impresive crystal



## elfixx (Feb 18, 2012)

7,2g and 85mm long


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 18, 2012)

Impressive - Looks like you're in the jewelry industry! Put a clasp on it and a nice chain.


----------



## metatp (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------

